
TIOBE Index for August 2016: C at an all time low in the TIOBE index - denfromufa
http://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
johnfound
And assembly language keeps its position in the top 10, so it is not a
statistical quirk. It is a trend.

------
pieterr
"C at an all time low"

But still twice the rating of C++.

Meanwhile Go has entered the top 20. The successor of C?

